# Undervolt not applying?



## TacomaToker (Aug 22, 2021)

I have an MSI GL75 laptop undervolted to -125mhz with Throttlestop.  I can see both the values at -125mhz in top right corner of FIVR settings, so I assumed the undervolt is applying.  Unfortunately, most games are still pushing my CPU to 90-95c and I'm not getting the performance I should.  Is there any chance the undervolt isn't applying?  If so, any way I can verify this and fix it?  TIA for any help or advice


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 22, 2021)

MSI has advanced bios, you will need to press alt, left ctrl, left shift, and F2.

You can overclock the ram and undervolt the processor that way. The 10th gen intel processor are locked from undervolt with throttlestop. Its works on the ge73, ge75, and gp76 that I have tried personally. And MSI have really bad cooling. On the GP76 that I tried for a few weeks, the 11800h processor would only do 3.7ghz even with a small undervolt.
MSI have crap cooling. I am getting away from the MSI laptop brand.

At the BIOS screen Hold ALT, Hold Right Control, Hold Shift, And Press F2 while holding those 3 buttons, Advanced Menu will show up.



TacomaToker said:


> I have an MSI GL75 laptop undervolted to -125mhz with Throttlestop.  I can see both the values at -125mhz in top right corner of FIVR settings, so I assumed the undervolt is applying.  Unfortunately, most games are still pushing my CPU to 90-95c and I'm not getting the performance I should.  Is there any chance the undervolt isn't applying?  If so, any way I can verify this and fix it?  TIA for any help or advice


What model processor does your laptop have?


----------



## TacomaToker (Aug 24, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> MSI has advanced bios, you will need to press alt, left ctrl, left shift, and F2.
> 
> You can overclock the ram and undervolt the processor that way. The 10th gen intel processor are locked from undervolt with throttlestop. Its works on the ge73, ge75, and gp76 that I have tried personally. And MSI have really bad cooling. On the GP76 that I tried for a few weeks, the 11800h processor would only do 3.7ghz even with a small undervolt.
> MSI have crap cooling. I am getting away from the MSI laptop brand.
> ...


10th gen i7.  

I've gone into the advanced bios already to enable overclocking, this is the only way to get the undervolt values to appear in the FIVR window.  It just does not seem like they are applying, because my cpu is still easily reaching 95c in most games...


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 24, 2021)

TacomaToker said:


> 10th gen i7.
> 
> I've gone into the advanced bios already to enable overclocking, this is the only way to get the undervolt values to appear in the FIVR window.  It just does not seem like they are applying, because my cpu is still easily reaching 95c in most games...


The undervolt won't solve overheating. It will allow the processor to boost faster because it's using up less power. I'm sorry but MSI seems to have bad cooling. It's why I'm getting away from them.

Look into cleaning the fans and maybe reapplying the TIM thermal paste on the processor.


----------

